# Lowrance elite 4 chirp?



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

Does anyone know if this comes with a transducer? If not what would be a good transducer to put on it?


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

It comes with the 455/800/83/200 khz transducer


----------



## dipNrip (Mar 1, 2010)

It really depends on the package. Some can be ordered without any transducer. It will state in the description, which if any, it comes with


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

000-11812-001 is the 455/800/50/200
000-11816-001 50/200/455/800 with the Navionics+ bundle
000-11808-001 83/200/455/800
000-11808-004 83/200/455/800 with lake Insight
000-11817-001 83/200/455/800 with Navionics+ bundle (a very good deal)
000-11814-001 No transducer


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Just got one to share between my yak and 14 footer. Was hoping to use thrue the hull on yak but was advised by lowrance chirp and hdi would be degraded by this setup. Ordered a ram arm for transducer on yak. I'll report back when I get on water with it!


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

slashbait said:


> Just got one to share between my yak and 14 footer. Was hoping to use thrue the hull on yak but was advised by lowrance chirp and hdi would be degraded by this setup. Ordered a ram arm for transducer on yak. I'll report back when I get on water with it!



I am going to run the transducer through the scupper holes


----------

